# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводские номера ТБ-1

## lindr

зав /номер / модиф.	/ завод /	дата выпуска /	Эксплуатант /	БН /примечания


601	ТБ-1	№22	07.29	СССР	URSS-300	поплавки потерян 08.30		
602	ТБ-1	№22	01.08.29	СССР		НИИ ВВС, 11-я АБр испытания 08-09.29, 51-я АЭ, 41-я ТБЭ первый		
603	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР	СССР-Н300	Страна Советов		
604	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		Бел МО дерев. рейки в центроплане		
605	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		11-я Абр, 51-я АЭ, 41-я ТБЭ		
606	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		53-я АЭ, 42-я ТБАЭ потерян 15.07.33		
607	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		53-я АЭ, 42-я ТБАЭ, Г-1 СССР-И110 , СССР-Н292 НКАП		
608	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		23-я АБр		
609	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		53-я АЭ, 42-я ТБАЭ		
610	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		59-я АЭ, 43-я ТБАЭ, Г-1 СССР-С3891 Ц.Аэроклуб		
611	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		59-я АЭ, 43-я ТБАЭ, Г-1 СССР-Н173 Полярная авиация		
612	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		51-я АЭ, 41-я ТБАЭ		
613	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		57-я АЭ, 2-я ТБАЭ, Г-1 СССР-Н293 Аэрофлот потерян 02.42		
614	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		КБФ, Г-1 СССР-Н291 Полярная авиация Ракетные ускорители потерян 26.04.45		
615	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		53-я АЭ, 42-я ТБАЭ, Г-1 СССР-Ж11 НКАП		
616	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		окраска нитрокраской		
617	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		59-я АЭ, 43-я ТБАЭ		
618	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		23-я АБр, Г1 СССР-Н295 Полярная авиация		
619	ТБ-1	№22	04.30	СССР		АОН		
620	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		51-я АЭ, 41-я ТБАЭ		
621	ТБ-1	№22	05.30	СССР		ОсТехБ, Г-1 СССР-Л2979 Аэрофлот		
622	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		53-я АЭ, 42-я ТБАЭ, Г-1 СССР-Н228 Полярная авиация		
623	ТБ-1	№22	09.30	СССР		НИИ ВВС, Г-1 СССР-Н227 Полярная авиация М-17		
624	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		57-я АЭ, 2-я ТБАЭ, Г-1 СССР-Н121 Полярная авиация, СССР-Л2929  		
625	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		53-я АЭ, 42-я ТБАЭ		
626	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		51-я АЭ, 41-я ТБАЭ		
627	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		23-я Абр		
628	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		57-я АЭ, 2-я ТБАЭ		
629	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		57-я АЭ, 2-я ТБАЭ		
630	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		57-я АЭ, 2-я ТБАЭ, последний с BMW-VI-480		
631	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		30-й ТБАП поручни, BMW-VI-500		
632	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		53-я АЭ, 42-я ТБАЭ, Г-1 СССР-Н255 Полярная авиация, ГВФ		
633	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		59-я АЭ, 43-я ТБАЭ, Г-1 СССР-Н132 Полярная авиация, СССР-Л2930 Аэрофлот		
634	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		57-я АЭ, 2-я ТБАЭ		
635	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		51-я АЭ, 41-я ТБАЭ		
636	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		23-я Абр		
637	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		57-я АЭ, 2-я ТБАЭ, Г-1 СССР-Н176 Полярная авиация		
638	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		ОсТехБ		
639	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		57-я АЭ, 2-я ТБАЭ, Г-1 СССР-Х223 Главрыба		
640	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		57-я АЭ, 2-я ТБАЭ		
641	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР	СССР-Л1990	Г-1 Аэрофлот		
642	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР				
643	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР				
644	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР				
645	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		последний с BMW-VI-580		
646	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		серийный с М-17		
647	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		51-я АЭ, 41-я ТБАЭ		
648	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		51-я АЭ, 41-я ТБАЭ, дозаправка		
649	ТБ-1А	№22	1930	СССР		поплавки первый испытания 06-07.31		
650	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР				
651	ТБ-1	№22	29.09.30	СССР	СССР-Н285	звено Г-1 Полярная авиация потерян 14.08.42		
652	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР	СССР-Л2953	Г-1 Аэрофлот, СССР-Н316 Полярная авиация		
653	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР				
654	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР				
655	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР	СССР-Х229	Г-1 Главрыба		
656	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		51-я АЭ, 41-я ТБАЭ		
657	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР				
658	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР				
659	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н131	Г-1 Полярная авиация		
660	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР				
661	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		ЧФ		
662	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР		51-я АЭ, 41-я ТБАЭ		
668	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		посл. со старым вооружением		
669	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 06.31		
670	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		51-я АЭ, 41-я ТБАЭ, головной на 1931		
671	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР				
672	ТБ-1	№22	1930	СССР	СССР-Л2952	Г-1 Аэрофлот, СССР-Н315 Полярная авиация		
673	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
674	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
675	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
676	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н290	Г-1 Полярная авиация		
677	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н177	Г-1 Полярная авиация		
678	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Л2015	Г-1 Аэрофлот звено		
679	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
680	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н174	Г-1 Полярная авиация		
681	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Х218	Г-1 Главрыба СССР-Л2956 Аэрофлот		
682	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
683	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		КБФ, Г-1 СССР-Н262 Полярная авиация		
684	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
685	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
686	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
687	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
688	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н260	Г-1 Полярная авиация, СССР-Х385 Главрыба		
689	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-И217	Г-1 НКАП, СССР-Х238 Главрыба, СССР-Ф138 ГУК		
690	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 06.32 доп баки		
691	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
692	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		телеуправление, командный		
693	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		НИИ ВВС дозаправка в воздухе		
694	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
695	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		удлиненные поручни		
696	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
697	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
698	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н257	Г-1 Полярная авиация		
699	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
700	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		мостик для техника боковой капот		
701	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		51-я АЭ, 41-я ТБАЭ		
702	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
703	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		51-я АЭ, 41-я ТБАЭ		
704	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		испытания 06-07.31		
705	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Х194	Г-1 Главрыба		
708	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-И275	Г-1 НКАП		
709	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		КБФ, Г-1 СССР-Н263 Полярная авиация потерян 19.02.39		
710	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
711	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Л2937	Г-1 Аэрофлот		
712	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		телеуправление		
713	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
714	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
715	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н120	Г-1 Полярная авиация		
716	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
717	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
718	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		51-я АЭ, 41-я ТБАЭ		
719	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
720	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
721	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
722	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н119	Г-1 Полярная авиация списан 1938		
723	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Л1991	Г-1 Аэрофлот		
724	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
725	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н117	Г-1 Полярная авиация 08-01		
726	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н286	Г-1 Полярная авиация		
727	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Х300	Г-1 Главрыба		
728	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н258	Г-1 Полярная авиация		
729	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		КБФ, Г-1 СССР-Н281 Полярная авиация		
730	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
731	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
732	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
733	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		КБФ, Г-1 СССР-Н232 Полярная авиация, СССР-Л2945 Аэрофлот		
734	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
735	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
736	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Л2013	Г-1 Аэрофлот		
737	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н256	Г-1 Полярная авиация		
738	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
739	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
740	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
741	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
742	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Х260	Г-1 Главрыба		
743	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
744	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
745	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
746	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
747	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
748	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
749	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
750	ТБ-1	№22	12.31	СССР	СССР-Л2954	беспилотный, Г-1 Аэрофлот, СССР-Н317 Полярная авиация 		
751	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
752	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
753	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
754	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
755	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-И244	Г-1 НКАП		
756	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
757	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н118	Г-1 Полярная авиация		
758	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ		
759	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	11	испытания 09.33 ракетные ускорители		
760	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		документ испытания 02.32 08-36		
761	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Л2955	Г-1 Аэрофлот		
762	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Л2975	Г-1 Аэрофлот		
763	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
764	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
765	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
766	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		КБФ, Г-1 СССР-Н282 Полярная авиация		
767	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н287	Г-1 Полярная авиация		
768	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Л768	Г-1 Аэрофлот		
769	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
770	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
771	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
772	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		телеуправление, крылатая бомба		
773	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
774	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
775	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
776	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н290			
777	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
778	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
779	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
780	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
781	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
782	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н294	Г-1 Полярная авиация		
783	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
784	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
785	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Х357	Г-1 Главрыба		
786	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н259	Г-1 Полярная авиация		
787	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
788	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-И306	Г-1 НКАП		
789	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н288	Г-1 Полярная авиация		
790	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
792	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н302	Г-1 Полярная авиация		
793	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н175	Г-1 Полярная авиация, СССР-Л2970 Аэрофлот		
794	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
795	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н289	Г-1 Полярная авиация		
796	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
797	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
798	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Х219	Г-1 Главрыба		
800	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		поплавки тип Ж испытания 08.32		
801	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н283	Г-1 Полярная авиация		
802	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
803	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Х195	Г-1 Главрыба		
804	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н280	Г-1 Полярная авиация		
805	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
806	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
807	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н292	Г-1 Полярная авиация		
808	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
809	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Х221	Г-1 Главрыба, 6-й ГвАПДД		
810	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Х196	Г-1 Главрыба		
811	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Х220	Г-1 Главрыба		
812	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР		КБФ		
813	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н293	Г-1 Полярная авиация		
814	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Ж10	Г-1 Наркомпуть, НКВД - ГУЖД		
815	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР				
816	ТБ-1	№22	1932	СССР		КБФ, Г-1 СССР-Н284 Полярная авиация		
817	ТБ-1	№22	1932	СССР		последний

----------


## Василий Гоголев

> ...
> 725	ТБ-1	№22	1931	СССР	СССР-Н117	Г-1 Полярная авиация 08-01
> ...


*lindr*, а что означает цифры 08-01 ?

----------


## lindr

Предположительно серийный.

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------


## Fencer

К 85-летию первого полета самолета АНТ-4 (ТБ-1) http://www.kr-media.ru/upload/iblock...3f4ec4ab5c.pdf

----------

